# Need help identifying.



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

We are moving some landscaping around for the new deck and outdoor kitchen. I have this plant that needs to be moved but not sure what it is. I have searched several tree identification sites and am now leaning towards it being a shrub. It popped up in the planter and we have pruned several limbs on it and through the last couple of years has gotten about 12' or so tall. The bark is green on the upper portions of it and it seems to not shed its leaves. If you pick a leaf with a small branch it has a minty fragrance to it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bayleaf?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a huge schefflera, but I didn't think the got that tall.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Bayleaf?


I would have never thought about that...but I think you might be correct after researching it. There are a couple different species but one is really close. With the auroma...checked it with some bay leafs in the pantry...I am really leaning towards this. What has me a little baffled is the bark...it is green in the upper portion of the tree and gray in the lower trunk. Also, we have never seen it bloom the yellowish flowers in the spring or get the berries in the fall winter but it appears it might this year on the tips.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> Looks like a huge schefflera, but I didn't think the got that tall.


I don't think that is it from the research I did, but FYI it says they grow from 3'-3" to 98'-5" tall!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> I would have never thought about that...but I think you might be correct after researching it. There are a couple different species but one is really close. With the auroma...checked it with some bay leafs in the pantry...I am really leaning towards this. What has me a little baffled is the bark...it is green in the upper portion of the tree and gray in the lower trunk. Also, we have never seen it bloom the yellowish flowers in the spring or get the berries in the fall winter but it appears it might this year on the tips.


I would confirm before using it!! LOL . . .


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> I would confirm before using it!! LOL . . .


Maybe I will have 24Buds over and test it out on him...he eats anything from what I understand...LOL!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yes it is a type of Schefflera.They do get Big.
No way is it a Bayleaf


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

DANO said:


> Yes it is a type of Schefflera.They do get Big.
> No way is it a Bayleaf


From the research I did the leaf configuration is not even close...in fact it is the opposite.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I would go cherry laurel. Possible japanese blueberry, but leaves aren't dark enough IMO.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

fangard said:


> I would go cherry laurel. Possible japanese blueberry, but leaves aren't dark enough IMO.


Thanks for that...I looked them up and again the leaf shape and configuration is not the same. We have never seen it produce or drop any berries or flowers; however, it appears there are some flower buds forming at the branch tips this year.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I know what it is, but can't seem to remember the name right now. I had some 4 houses ago (hate when I can't remember stuff). I'll keep looking...


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

chapman53559 said:


> Looks like a huge schefflera, but I didn't think the got that tall.


You would be correct on both counts. It is normally a indoor plant. Looks like it found a happy spot.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

No on the blue berry. Hard to tell.. Shrub going tree form.. Looks like it is very happy where it is.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Cleyera japonica*

What you have is a very nice Japonese Cleyera specimen tree. Most of the time this species is trained to be a shrub but your's has been pruned up to become a very fine accent tree. Worth to effort to display it somewhere prominant.

CB


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

deff not bay tree

i have one, diff leaf profile and leaves do not branch like that


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Chasin Bait said:


> What you have is a very nice Japonese Cleyera specimen tree.


No, that isn't it, different leaf structure.

I still can't recall the name... :headknock


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

It needs to be moved whatever the name is. You slab will thank you later


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

juan said:


> It needs to be moved whatever the name is. You slab will thank you later


Already moved...that is why I wanted to know what it is. Hopefully it makes it...


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Camphor tree*

Looks like a tree my mother has in her yard. We always called it a camphor tree.


----------

